# sheffield forest WMA



## sr.corndog (Sep 13, 2004)

Any one hunted this piece of land? If so where is a good place to start? and where do you sign-in?
thanks corndog


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 14, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing corndog. Been thinking of trying sheffield this year for the first time..Does anyone know how crowded it gets?


----------



## sr.corndog (Sep 14, 2004)

Hay Browning 7WSM give me a call or PM and I will meet you there stronger in numbers! I always want to hunt weekends open!  
corndog


----------



## CharlesH (Sep 14, 2004)

*never hunted it*

I've never hunted sheffield, but my cousin and a friend went this past sunday and they say 4 deer total, but none were within range. I hope to get out that way one weekend when i'm home.

Charles Harrison


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 15, 2004)

*I Used to Hunt Sheffield Quite a Bit...*

It's real crowded on the weekends during archery season, but after gun season starts it can be quite nice...


----------



## sr.corndog (Sep 15, 2004)

*Sheffield forest WMA*



			
				HuntinTom said:
			
		

> It's real crowded on the weekends during archery season, but after gun season starts it can be quite nice...



Hay Hunting Tom since you have been there before map from DNR says the roads have jeep written on them does that mean only passable with a rough rider jeep? And can you direct me to a spot to start hunting?   
corndog


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 15, 2004)

corndog, it's been several years since my last visit, but the roads varry.  You can go down any of them with a decent 4X4.  Good luck, Rapid Fire


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 16, 2004)

*corndog...*

Check Your PM's...


----------

